# Fogger 2 cents



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Interesting how mileage varies for everyone. I buy no-name foggers. I use to disassemble and fix pumps or whatever seems clogged. That was when a 400 watt was over 100 bucks. The only year I cleaned out my foggers with the 50/50 solution I lost 4. Now If I'm careful I can catch them on sale at the end of the season for under 30 bucks. Even 1000 watt can be gotten @ 60 or so. Leaving the solution in the foggers works for me. The Attrition I have now is reasonable for me. Lost 2 this year but it's been 4-5 years since the last time. If I buy a backup at the end of the season, each year I'm stocked up with backups. I treat them as throw away electronics. I've never really considered buying a higher end fogger. Probably would change my tune and I'd go back to fixing them. Still fogging up the neighborhood though.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Foggers are funny that way We have one we bought years ago (probably Party City or Spirit Halloween), probably a 700 watt unit. We only use the good stuff (Froggy's) and we never store it with liquid of any kind in the reservoir. Spooky1 pumps water through it the day after Halloween and drains it dry before putting it away for the following year. I doubt we paid much for it, so even if it dies next year, we will have gotten our money's worth out of it.


----------

